# Event #51: UFC on Fox 17 (2015 Final Event)



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Any fighters from the following organizations are eligible to receive points. UFC and Bellator.
> 
> If your fighter is on the card: +5 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight: +6 points
> ...


*Users with fighters on the card: Fighter Predictions*

*Rafael Dos Anjos - AlphaDawg* 
*Donald Cerrone - Stun Gun*
*Alistair Overeem - Andrus*
*Junior Dos Santos - AlphaDawg*

*Scores:*

*AlphaDawg:* +31
*Stun Gun:* +11
*Andrus:* +16

*Scoring Breakdown:*

*Rafael Dos Anjos:* On Card *(+5)*, Title Fight *(+6)*, Title Fight Victory *+2)*, Main Event *(+3)*, TKO Victory *(+5)*, Round 1 Victory *(+8)*
.
*Donald Cerrone:* On Card *(+5)*, Title Fight *(+6)*, Main Event *(+3)*, Loss *(-3)*
.
*Alistair Overeem:* On Card *(+5)*, TKO Victory *(+5)*, Round 2 Victory *(+6)*
.
*Junior Dos Santos:* On Card *(+5)*, Loss *(-3)*


----------

